# Is this a good deal - Earthway



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Currently I have a cheap scotts mini spreader which works okay, but I've been searching for a replacement with pneumatic wheels and a larger hopper to help me take care of my 12k sqft. Thanks to a post here, I've been very interested in the 50lb Titan spreader. I missed the latest $85 deal on it but even still at $105 new its hard to beat.

Just today I found this used Earthway spreader for sale for $55. Can anyone tell what model it is? The owner says the only writing on it is "ev-n-spread". Ideally, I'd like to buy the 2150 model so if this is the 2600A, I'll pass.

Does it look like a good deal for $55?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Based on the tub, it looks like the 2150.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

And I just found this one for $50 which to me looks like the 2170. It's a little further away but if that is the 2170 it might be worth it to take the drive.

Edit: he's calling it a "big earth grow spreader" I hope he means earthway...


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Lawnguyland said:


> And I just found this one for $50 which to me looks like the 2170. It's a little further away but if that is the 2170 it might be worth it to take the drive.
> 
> Edit: he's calling it a "big earth grow spreader" I hope he means earthway...


Yes, that sure looks like an Earthway 2170 (I have one) and that one appears to be in pretty good condition. If it's in as good shape as it looks in the picture and works fine, it's a steal at $50.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks ken-n-Nancy! Im definitely leaning towards that one. He says it is in like new condition. It's just about an hour drive from me...

It would be so nice to fit a full bag of bay state in the hopper. Right now it takes me about 3 fills on my Scott's mini. I know the 2170 will be fantastic for cracked corn and alfalfa too. I just hope it isn't overkill for my 12k sqft.

How does it handle small amounts of product like urea or SOP?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lawnguyland said:


> Thanks ken-n-Nancy! Im definitely leaning towards that one. He says it is in like new condition. It's just about an hour drive from me...
> 
> It would be so nice to fit a full bag of bay state in the hopper. Right now it takes me about 3 fills on my Scott's mini. I know the 2170 will be fantastic for cracked corn and alfalfa too. I just hope it isn't overkill for my 12k sqft.
> 
> How does it handle small amounts of product like urea or SOP?


I'd recommend the Scott's Whiz for urea. It's so much easier than in my giant 2170. And way faster.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm pretty sure that is NOT a 2600, the only thing that looks odd to me is the operating lever. The 2150 I have has the t-knob operating lever. That said, everything else screams 2150 and at $55, I'd grab it. The lever might be a remnant from a particular model year as the handles and everything else is the heavy duty commercial variant.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

Lawnguyland said:


> How does it handle small amounts of product like urea or SOP?


At very low rates of application, the prill size (the size of the little pellets of fertilizer) starts to become important. I use the Earthway 2170 for applying urea at rates as low as 1#urea / ksqft (0.46#N/ksqft) without trouble, but that's because the prill of the urea that I use is pretty small and quite uniform. Going to a rate of 0.5#urea/ksqft probably wouldn't work too well with the Earthway 2170.

For sulfate of potash, the specific type that I use currently works fine in the Earthway 2170 at a rate of 2#SOP/ksqft because the prill of the SOP is again small and uniform, being a synthetically manufactured SOP. However, a few years ago, I was using SOP which was a mined agricultural product and thus had irregular larger pieces. Those didn't spread well at such a low rate, as larger pieces would clog the small opening when selecting a low rate on the spreader. At the advice of @HoosierLawnGnome, I started applying my SOP together with Bay State Fertilizer or Milorganite, as since a higher volume of the biosolid fertilizer is applied, a larger opening is used on the spreader, so the SOP-jamming problem was avoided.

I find that spreading small, uniform prill, at a low rate, such as Scotts DiseaseEx (which has very small, uniform pellets) or Scotts GrubEx works very well with the Earthway 2170.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I initially missed the 2170 you found.... That looks like it would be a great fit for your situation.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm sold on the 2170 and a good thing too because the seller of the 2150 already has a buyer. I'm expecting some more pictures later today of the 2170 before I take the journey to pick it up. Hope this isn't too good to be true!

I thought I saw the 2170 at local turf supply last week too. When I asked about it, they tried to steer me away from it. Saying it's not for fertilizer and for ice melt instead. On top of that it's over $300. Looked like they were trying to push me towards the 2150 for some reason. It doesn't make sense but I wonder if they have better profit margins on it somehow.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

The few places that have sold Earthway spreades here, switched to selling other brands as they can't get them or have been hit with large price increases. I checked for parts at the store MY used spreader originally came from and they now sell Chapin instead. Oddly enough, they also sell The Andersons spreaders which are now made by Earthway?!?!

My guess is that whatever they are trying to steer you towards is what they have the most of in stock and want to clear it out before the end of the season. Buy used if you can.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

So I missed the boat on the 2150 and now the seller of the 2170 wants to give it to his son in law!

Looks like my hunt will continue. Thanks to all who provided suggestions here. At least I know what I want now.

I'll first be looking for a used 2170. If I can't find that, I"ll probably end up with the Titan 50lb. Unless another used 2150 pops up. Maybe the Titan will go on sale for $80 again in the near future.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

The guy who sold the 2150 is now showing me this spreader. Is this a C22HD? From what I gather that isn't a high output spreader so it's a pain to spread larger granules. Is that true? Any other pros/cons of this one?


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

It's a tough decision to go for this at $55, wait for a 2170 or spring for a new Titan.

Maybe I can talk him down to $50. It looks like it's missing the screen ($7 part) and has some surface rust. I bet it was used for ice melt in the winter.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I jumped on the deal and am now the proud owner of a used Earthway C22R (I found the model number on a sticker on the front). I guess it's just an older version of the C22HD.

It's got some surface rust I have to clean up and it needed some adjustment and spray lubricant to get the ports wide open but other than that it seems to be in great shape overall. It even has the dual port adjustable shut offs for 2/3 openings! Can't wait to throw'r down!


----------

